

Ask HN: Is Android Market the only way to sell apps? - milofelipe

I'm from a country that is still not allowed to sell Android apps. Probably because we can't have Google Checkout Merchant accounts. I developed a couple of apps that I'd like to sell. What are my other options? Thanks!
======
fragmede
What country are you in? (and what country is your target market in?)

Handango sells out-of-marketplace Android Apps -
<http://www.handango.com/info/Partner.jsp?storeId=2218> .

~~~
milofelipe
I'm from the Philippines. I don't have a specific country for my target
market. My apps are mostly productivity apps. I'll check out Handango. Thanks!

------
ig1
You could follow the Spotify model, have a free app but require registration
via a pay website to enable.

~~~
milofelipe
I could try this but I can't distribute my free app through Android Market.
They only allow apps that use Google Checkout for any form of payment
processing. But I can just exhaust all possible channels to distribute my free
apps and have a site where they register and pay via PayPal (PayPal is the
simplest and easiest way for me to receive international payments right now).
Thanks for this idea!

------
meba
Use slideme.org - <http://slideme.org>

~~~
milofelipe
I'll check this out. Thanks!

